# Do girls play Video Games???



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2006)

i asked some girls in my neighbourhood & in my office about this, & found-- out of more than 50 girls & some kids NO ONE liked/play video games. (PC/PS2/XBoX). they preffered make-up stuffs & some of them dolls.

My question-- why dont girls even like video games.


One sunday, i was playing NFS MW, the game was in a very intense stage, ( challenging Razor).my cousin sis & my friend, both were watching the race.They were  shouting at me all the time, telling me how boring that (MW)game is, sayin "either i'm chased by cops or by opponents".
& Then when i beat Razor & took the BMW M3 GTR, my friend said to me, "dont tell me, that you played this game for a week, just to win this car (BMW) ".  at first i smiled at her(thinking why in all the hell would i get indulged in bloody Cop chases, if its not for the BMW--from game point of view) but couldnt help it & burst into laugh. & after this incident whenever she see's me playing games, she turns off the PC.

has anything like this happened with you guys.



NO OFFENCE girls.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 11, 2006)

gals can't play games bcoz there IQ level and response rate is toooooooo far from us boys. I was hearing someday back tat some of the Airforce officials  were asking gals tat  c should play video games to pass Airforce pilot stimulator test.lol coz only 5-8 % gals pass tat test as compared to boys!


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha they do play it, but not majority of them, especially here atleast, they are bound to do thier help in the house rather than spend time playing. My sister plays that guitar game (forgot thr name) and NFS MW well really.

Also, you might find a majority of girl gamers playing MMORPGs more than anything else.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2006)

Girls play games , but Gentle and Tender ones (that means no violence and adrenaline rush). My sister scolds me (though she is younger) when I blast someones body in Unreal Tournament. The only game she plays is Dave, Space Invaders or else Pinball, Solitaire. She calls me mad for playing these useless games (which are obviously fun for me).

The girls in my town do not play games too much. Too often I have noticed, Girls tend to listen to Ringtones on their cells while Boys play the Games.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 11, 2006)

My sister liked Harry potter movies a bit and I got her a game based on one of the movies... She started playing a bit but after a while, when the enemies started becoming more creepier, she would ask me to play and she would sit back, watch, back-seat-drive and scream occasionally...

Arun


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 11, 2006)

I am yet too see a girl play horror, action, even strategical games or games related to management (Tycoon, Caesar).

I said I am yet to see. I don't know if someone does.

Aditya


----------



## Sykora (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't be so sure that girls don't play games. My sister (who's about 12) has clocked UT2004 and Jedi Academy, as well as doing very well on almost all strategy games like AOE or Advance Wars. It changes from person to person.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2006)

I know a few girls who play games here, just not like we boys play it

Most of them think gaming on a PC is wastage of time, while we boys think of it as time-pass

Well, it's not like they cannot play Doom 3 or UT2004; it just depends on the taste, nothing else.  I have a friend gal who plays SIMS, she even got married & the divorced in 1 Sims day in that game  , she also plays singles, & bought HL2 but never played it

they are not much different from us, boys, it's just they have to change their thinking that we boys play games & games are meant to be for time pass & fun, not like a ritual. My Sister, who is elder is fond of solitaire.

There was this all girls clan I heard about a few days, sponsored by VIA, in Sweden who are quake 3 players, & they like it, u just give them something interesting to play & sure even they will be hooked to it

Oh! & don't compare that we boys play with those that the girls play, or the fact, that they should also like Doom 3 or Far Cry or Harry Potter


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 11, 2006)

girls and video games lol hahahahhahahha
girls have little or no brains u know 
and those who have reserve it for saas and bahu soaps.lol
u ll find a very few gals liking video games .


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> girls and video games lol hahahahhahahha
> girls have little or no brains u know
> and those who have reserve it for saas and bahu soaps.lol
> u ll find a very few gals liking video games .


 That wasnt needed...

@Gx - Yes, most girls just play Sims 2, they find emulating life attractive maybe


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 11, 2006)

that wasnt needeed ???
what u want to say man ..


----------



## Sykora (Aug 11, 2006)

He meant that the statements you made were sexist, and are unnecessary. I more or less agree with him. Those are very derogatory statements.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2006)

yo, learn to respect girls ok, it's their choice weather to play games or not, u can't say they don't have brain just cos they don't play games

PS : We need the girls of this forum to express their views too, better call them here


----------



## mehulved (Aug 11, 2006)

Nah it's a very biased thread this one. How can you expect a fair debate when you have no opponent only proponents, who are fighting amongst themsleves . We could have had a fair fight if atleast 3-4 girls were active in the forum.
Gaming is something that depends on the person's preference. I don't play much of war and fighting and such games too. Maybe an occasional game of POP on my cell or Wolfenstien at my cousin's place. None of the big games. I'd rather prefer some sports like racing, cricket, soccer, pool,etc.
And, I don't spend much time on gaming either. Partly cos I am not a big gaming freak and partly cos my PC can't handle games too well.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah.... bring some gals here then lets debate...... whers moon sumfin


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yeah.... bring some gals here then lets debate...... whers moon sumfin



i agree with u  

but i think in india girls dont play video games much ...


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 11, 2006)

afaik girls like sims the most. Next up wud be the fantasy games. i'd say most of em dont like involving themselves as a character in their entertainment activities. Like they like music and movies and dont like games.

Looks like they dont like forumming either


----------



## comrade (Aug 11, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> yo, learn to respect girls ok, it's their choice weather to play games or not, u can't say they don't have brain just cos they don't play games
> 
> PS : We need the girls of this forum to express their views too, better call them here



for the sake of gettinh girls over here only we're making such statements.. 

my sister used to play games like..broken sword, mysterious islands,syberia series.. so on..which tells something that they dont like blood shattering games like fps or fast pacing sports games


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

Broken Sword was a good mind game really, and havent any of you seen girls playing Road Rash in school? We had lan fun in that kicking and punching


----------



## n.regmi (Aug 11, 2006)

Girls play computer games but not as much we do. My little sister (13 years old) has finished robinhood the legend of sherwood. She used to play mario, microsoft plus! games , nfs 2 and nfs porsche on her old computer. I ust bought her new computer and she is playing NFS Most Wanted lol.

i know some girls playing Mechcommander and vice city.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2006)

Girls like to play Sims, they like to be in a long term lol relationship with the Game characters . Thats true and has been found by research.

Another reason is lack of Competitive nature that boys have. Biggest reason is that Women in Games sport tight clothes or scanty clothes (You get the picture), hence, the Girls try to avoid gaming thinking of them as Men's domain.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes right, there was a report once from Eidos that they are gonna churn down Lara Croft's err, assets, in order to attract more female gamers. I think that was evident in AOD but I guess she got her, err, stuff back in Legend


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 14, 2006)

I was about to comment on the sexism in this thread, but I realised Digit itself gets sexist often...In fact, the whole computer universe is. Mankind sucks.

BTW, while reading the preview of the Nintendo WiiMote thing (in TIME or Newsweek), I found that one of the points of focus of the gaming industry was making games that would appeal to women...Then, in the following issue, a girl responded by saying that she was an avid gamer, but was turned off by many games because they were so sexist and objectified women (Lara Croft, anyone?). She wrote that what the gaming world can do to get more women to play is to treat them with respect.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 14, 2006)

is this forum full of boys only ????
no gals ???


----------



## executioner (Aug 14, 2006)

hey,
      my friend's sis has finished farcry in the hard level and she never uses cheatcodes.


----------



## Official Techie (Aug 14, 2006)

i think they dont get time coz they are busy in telling us our mistakes (whether commited or not) and showing  how sincere and and simple they are


----------



## rohan (Aug 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me more about this weird thing => "Girl"...

well.. just joking (and that too lame, srry for that).. truly speaking i haven't seen one female gamer in my entire small life. but i read on a similar forum(*www.wtalk.org/showthread.php?t=67854) with a similar thread.. girls seem to be playing some game known as 'Kingdom hearts' (or something pretty much similar to it)


----------



## praka123 (Aug 14, 2006)

My sis who is 26 an software Engg in Infosys plays Mario, 4dprince,xonix32,dave and other windows dos games like pinball etc...


----------



## cyrux (Aug 14, 2006)

^^ Thats all what girls can play.. even i have seen girls play games like dave, prince, keen4 etc...just simple arcade games


----------



## rohan (Aug 14, 2006)

can anyone tell me: Why are girls put off if lara has big assets.. 'jealousy'.. or what??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess it offends them at how us boys look at Lara and pass obscenic comments sometimes. Might be jealousy as you mention but Girls adore models too... so I doubt that too lol. We can never know... *gets back to read PB*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 15, 2006)

comeon guys leave teh girls to their hair n makeup. if u drag 'em all into games then they will stop spending time to look more beautiful. 

Then who will lose??? US GUYS!!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

Who wants them to be beautiful, if they are geeky, they are my kind :] And thus this thread diverts


----------



## reddick (Aug 15, 2006)

Guls play video games which came under sober ratings...They hate violence n blood gore games i think


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 15, 2006)

try games like manhunt, carmaggadon and other bloody games in front of them and watch then screem and twist their face in disgust,


they will never understand the taste of *Virtual Blood*!!!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

Sheesh what a bunch of prejudiced ****-ups y'all are.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> yo, learn to respect girls ok, it's their choice weather to play games or not, u can't say they don't have brain just cos they don't play games
> 
> PS : We need the girls of this forum to express their views too, better call them here


Completely agree with that!  You can't blame the females if they don't like to play video games.  I don't think many genres of game appeal to them and are developed keeping them in mind.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2006)

ever played CS wit ur frends in a GAMIN cAFE.... u ll see y gals dont play then...


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> try games like manhunt, carmaggadon and other bloody games in front of them and watch then screem and twist their face in disgust,
> 
> 
> they will never understand the taste of *Virtual Blood*!!!




LOL  , completely agree with u...


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, girls do like video games but they are very few in numbers. And in India it is even worse bec'se of the social structure we have.


----------



## kimpy26 (Aug 23, 2006)

i'm a girl! i play video games but of course i like shopping and make-up too. haha. 

the only thing i don't like about gaming is that i have to get a smaller controller cause the normal ones are HUGE. made for boys hands i suppose. 

i do have a lil pink ds which means i get to play on the go as well, plus it fits in my hands!

girls do play games! i don't mind the killing too much. usually play with my bf. the fact i liked video games was probably a plus in his book. hehe. i love competition! bring it on!


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 23, 2006)

kimpy26 said:
			
		

> i'm a girl! i play video games but of course i like shopping and make-up too. haha.
> 
> the only thing i don't like about gaming is that i have to get a smaller controller cause the normal ones are HUGE. made for boys hands i suppose.
> 
> ...


totally correct,i used to play games with my girl all the time,hehehehehe 
(pun NOT intended,i mean video games)
hey whats this?i just clicked the link(submit reply) twice and for that the post is repeating,what the hell?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 23, 2006)

I think girls play video games.
The last time i saw a girl play wasssss....................*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon4.gif
mmmmmmmmmmm.................(thinking/remembering:


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2006)

Atlast, someone says they play video games.

@kimpy26 what kind of games do u & other girls like u play?

 Motor Racing titles like Need For Speed, F1,..., Or games like SIMS, CIV, Age of Empires!!!!!

Just wanted to know. Thats all.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 23, 2006)

I think girls play video games.
The last time i saw a girl play wasssss....................
mmmmmmmmmmm.................(thinking/remembering).


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 23, 2006)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> girls and video games lol hahahahhahahha
> girls have little or no brains u know
> and those who have reserve it for saas and bahu soaps.lol
> u ll find a very few gals liking video games .



ref. kimpy's post, teri to buree tareh se jhand ho gayee


----------



## kimpy26 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, I play PC games like the Sims 2.

But I also play doom and lara croft (no problems wit her, it's a fun game!), rainbow6 3. etc. 

i like rpg games too.

play super mario and animal crossin on the ds or sometimes borrow my bf's advance wars.

right now, the game i want is dead rising!

oh and sorry, dont understand indian.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry kimpy.....

I meant "ref. to kimpy's post, you're totally humiliated [shahsank4u]"


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

*Dead Rising!!!* and i thought only MEN loved bloodshed, Horror...

@kimpy26
What are you??? a heartless girl?


Just kidding.

What?? dont you get scared by this kinda games.
My friend was freaked out when she saw the FEAR trailer (that little girl, zooming past the Dr.). (i tried hard not to get scared, infront of her...  )

i got freaked out, actually my hair stood up when, a dead guy hits in your face. he comes from no where. 
(this guy comes in early stage of the game)


----------



## kimpy26 (Aug 25, 2006)

i'm not heartless. i do get scared. i do like girly games as well. 

i can't play doom like my bf can, he does it in the dark with headphones! scary.

with dead rising, it's just cool that u can pick up any object and throw it at stupid zombies. hehe.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Which country are you from Kimpy26 ? I know one from aus who pwns in Doom 3


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 25, 2006)

Do guys use Makeup.


----------



## kimpy26 (Aug 25, 2006)

USA


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 25, 2006)

one girl and all r firing questions.....hmm look at the nos of posts....still 0..cant understand that......
Hmm yeah girls play games.....computer games .......

but most of them do not like bloodshed....racing is what they like...and yeah ...pinball...mario etc.....in college nfs and roadrash was hot fav among girls


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

@wizrulz - You're a member for a long time now, dont you know that Bandwidth wastage has no post counts ?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2006)

My girlfriend likes quake


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> my friend said to me, "dont tell me, that you played this game for a week, just to win this car (BMW) ".


Actually I would have asked you the same question


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

maan that car is a kickA$$ car, i'd play all day long just to unlock it in any game, thats a reason why i played only the "Challenge Series" Races in NFS Cabron (but didnt have much time to drive it )

its also the Reason i bought GTR2, its handling is near realistic in this game & you should also notice some small details like when you *Down Shift* during braking, the engine roar is so realistic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

kimpy26 said:
			
		

> i can't play doom like my bf can, he does it in the dark with headphones! scary.


Playing doom is not exactly a "brave" thing.It is very lame and monotonous.
I blindly shot at every corner and found a monster(if you call it so)dead 

FEAR is much more "effective" than doom.Some people in this thread would confirm that


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

like me

read my Post # 49


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

dude you haven't seen FEAR one bit complete the damn game,then you will know how engrossing an FPS can be.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

yea fear needs defi more thinking than doom3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

^^And the "fear element" is much more in FEAR.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

Sims is popular with everybody.Sims2 is all time best selling pc game.(Though I didn't like it.)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

i hated some of the GTA SA's gameplay stuffs, like eating, Gym... & @ this rate i tried SIMS once, played it for 1 hour & threw it away too much of details


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

^^I completed that gym stuff as early as possible in the game and maxed out(This cost me one GF)


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 15, 2007)

Girls do play, maybe not most of them like us guys but a lot. A friend of mine spends most of her money on online RPGs like Warcraft, etc.


----------



## ashnik (Feb 15, 2007)

well my gf plays Sims2....i am scared now ...


----------



## chicha (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice post but without many girls its a little boring.
But there are stuff a girl can do that none of us can not.
Fun apart we all need to respect them.
They have the power to bring us down to our keens.
Am i right?


  oooh girls can not read maps or drive cars.
But i still respect them a lot a lot and i think all of us have to.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 12, 2007)

My sister used to play 2d games like prince of persia and few 2d games. My sis says that nowday games have lot of key combination which she hates.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

@chicha
he he.. has ny gal beaten u on UT04 on 1 on 1 DM???????


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 12, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> gals can't play games bcoz there IQ level and response rate is toooooooo far from us boys. I was hearing someday back tat some of the Airforce officials  were asking gals tat  c should play video games to pass Airforce pilot stimulator test.lol coz only 5-8 % gals pass tat test as compared to boys!





			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> girls and video games lol hahahahhahahha
> girls have little or no brains u know
> and those who have reserve it for saas and bahu soaps.lol



I find both of these, typical sexist comments. Gaming has little to do with IQ but more to do with interest. Girls brains are wired differently than us guys which is why their interests and priorities are different. (Misunderstanding of this fact and the politically correct statement, "Both genders are same and equal in interests and thinking" gave a lot of headaches and heartaches. )

My sister (younger) for example is a big fan of racing games like 4X4 Evo, NFS, Colin McRae. She gets the games without checking the system configs (which is not her domain) and ended up bringing our old desktop to a halt, until I was forced to upgrade. At that time I wasn't much of a gaming fan, I considered it a waste of time...and had heated arguments on PC use with my sis.

Now the tables are different after being introduced to FS 2002 by a friend, I became a fan of flying though I don't find point spending time on Doom 3 (time which again I have very little). My girlfriend, on the other hands says computer games are only for kids and make them asocial, she prefers TV or real experience.

Some of my other female friends do like some particular games like SIMS2, WoW and their expenses on these games keep on burning a hole in their budgets. So I think, gaming is more a matter of tastes, I can't say any of these girls as unintelligent they are far from it, actually more intelligent than quite a few hardcore male gamers I have come across.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> My girlfriend, on the other hands says computer games are only for kids and make them asocial


She should now that most of the "serious" gamers are adults


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> She should now that most of the "serious" gamers are adults



She knows that, I am a gamer too but not that obesessed and I think she has a point even though I might not 100% agree with it. Gameing gives us a release of the child in us, which helps us counter the stresses of the adult world. And still excessive gaming could prove a hindrance to academic, professional and social sides of us, unless you are a in the gaming industry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol Hot coffee releasing the child in us.
ROFLMAO.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

Itz that FEAR tries to do....release the child. But the child seems fearless and always walks in the dark.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2007)

^^Right,lol


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 12, 2007)

i kno a girl who is good in Age of Empires. 99% of the girls are not into gaming.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lol Hot coffee releasing the child in us.
> ROFLMAO.



If you are referring to the GTA module, that may be an exception. On second thoughts since its still different from the real thing so its still a game. As a teenager sex and bodies still fascinates us and a teenager is still not an adult but in the mature child stage. As you grow to an adult hot coffee looks too 'tame'. 



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> i kno a girl who is good in Age of Empires. 99% of the girls are not into gaming.



Just like 99% guys aren't into dolls and cooking. And yeah there are quite a few girls who play strategy, social and RPG games. Can't say same for racing (except for my sis) and games with a loot of close up killings.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2007)

Hot coffee will definitely look "tame" to a guy who has experienced the real thing


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 12, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> oooh girls can not read maps or drive cars.



wtf? have you ever been to a city?


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Hot coffee will definitely look "tame" to a guy who has experienced the real thing



Take it this way. Even if a guy hasn't experienced the real thing, it is still a game. I don't think most guys play GTA for the hot coffee mod, its the game which is the reason. NFS, Half Life 2, Doom don't have a hot coffee mod and yet that doesn't make it sell worse than GTA. 

Talking to the point of the topic, if GTA attracts some guys because of hot coffee mod, it is unlikely that a naked CJ would have the same effect on girls. Girls are in general, more stimulated by emotional bond and sensation than visual, so it goes back to the start, games will sound too tame or if I use my girlfriend's words, "childish" to them.



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> oooh girls can not read maps or drive cars.



Thats a silly opinion, girls can do both - Allan Pease and John Gray are idiots.  They can drive cars and read maps in their own way, if you leave it to them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2007)

Most people tried(including me)it because of the hype that was made out of it


----------



## chicha (Mar 12, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> wtf? have you ever been to a city?



My friend you should not get offended.
it is true women can not drive or read maps and i stay in bangalore and i have been all over india including DELHI.I have bros and friends in US UK AUS
IRAN and many more and they all have the same opinion.
.BUT i made it clear that i respect them so i never had any problems talking about this to my many many girl friends.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 13, 2007)

well this is true. girls are a bit dumb


----------



## sre06 (Mar 13, 2007)

girls only know how to play with a boy heart


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 13, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> it is true women can not drive or read maps and i stay in bangalore and i have been all over india including DELHI.I have bros and friends in US UK AUS
> IRAN and many more and they all have the same opinion.



They can drive well, though not as fast as us guys do but drive well neverless and get to the destination in one piece. I can't say the same about parking though, my car is a victim of their parking skills. 

Iran does not allow women drivers. Americans in general are crap drivers like they own the road - not limited to women.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> They can drive well, though not as fast as us guys do but drive well neverless and get to the destination in one piece. I can't say the same about parking though, my car is a victim of their parking skills.
> 
> Iran does not allow women drivers. *Americans in general are crap drivers like they own the road - not limited to women.*



They are mostly NFS


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 13, 2007)

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I don't think the can and they care!


----------



## chicha (Mar 14, 2007)

*www.womengamers.com/doctork/myths.php

here is some info on women gammers


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

i never saw any gal play video game


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

i know a gal who has played maxpayne, doom3, POP:SOT, vice city and san andreas


----------



## max_demon (Mar 15, 2007)

this sounds something funny but all games which u say that only girl plays ,
liks sims etc. r ny favorite games and i absolutely  dont like FPS and voilence game.


  I m a boy still , Really!!


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

there are exceptions to almost everything


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 15, 2007)

vysakh said:
			
		

> there are exceptions to almost everything



You like riya sen a lot?.


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok, I am a girl.  I know most of the girls enjoy playing dolls and gossiping, but that is not my case. It is just how the parents raised them. Me, my dad never bought me a doll, figures I have when I was a kids are army soldiers, monsters...blah. My mom bought a doll before, and it kind of terrified me, because some dolls when they lay down, the eyes will close. So I was scared of dolls.

continue...
I love sports and games, of course start with non violent to violent.
My dad plays bloody games with me. So? Such as cutting people down, blood spilling everywhere. I hate baby games ok, such as "let's go search for puppies" I was like ewwww. I played shooting games, slashing games, street fighters (that's old), war, building army. I enjoy watching my dad plays Halo, Doom3, ghost game. I like Warcraft, Age of Empire, Zeus, Guild War, Frozen Throne...etc. Let me remind you boys, I am a girl.

By the way forgot to mention, I hate shopping, it sucks no offense.
I have no skirt at home, except school skirt. Make-up? Ha, only for plays in school. Plus I am sure there is many girls watch violent anime, I dunno, blood of the last vampire...etc. I read japanese comic (translated of course) there are Basilik, Death Note, Dogs- bullet and carnage, Hellsing...etc too many.
Try animes, they are good.


----------



## Pravas (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm nice to meet u(dedicated to girl Above), i like your attitude. Games can be played by anyone irespective to sex, but there are less girls compared to boys. May be one if the reason is that they lack company of girls of same interest? May B they have several questions in mind .... u know


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 15, 2007)

@killerteddy
its probably coz of ur dad. He seems a serious gamer. Happy to see a gamer girl. There nothing to hate while playing a bloody game. Its just the game and its totally differently different from wetting our hands in blood. So frag on...try painkiller, Quake 4. 
Try Devil may Cry 3 PC. U ll love it for sure.


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

Girl play but they really need to improve.

They are nowhere to b seen in the gaming industry.

Peace~~~!


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 15, 2007)

cool, nice to meet you all boys.
Ya, gotta agree Devil May Cry isn't bad, the music is cool.
I also have to agree that girls gotta play games. Geez, it was so hard to make a (girl)friend of mine to play a very very easy game, maplestory, and in the end, I don't ever want to play that game with her. It was hell, I asked her to follow me and she walked in front of me. =_=. Then she went M.I.A (missing in action) for 30min, and I need to find her like crazy.

About the type of games.hmm... well it got to depend on the person. Some people prefer to play non-violent and some perfer violent and there are some who prefer both. Well, I guess it is more depend on your mood as well. I don't really know why girls don't like to play games much, since I am a girl myself, but I think I know why a little. When girls are young, the parents might treat them sweetly buying dolls. While boys play balls, nintendo...etc. Then, when the girls grew, the boys might as them to play games. But some would problably tried a few rounds then give up because they think they are bad and felt embrassed. While boys played games with no problems. So the girls won't enjoy games and refuse to play.

You can't really blame girls for not playing games sometimes. It is just the way they grew up, if they play since they are a kid then there is a chance they like video games, ex Me ^_^


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice to see a thread like this and 2 girls posting their views. Cool!  Well, I did see a girl buying games in National Market (THE place for p-rated games in Bangalore) She bought the old NFS and other games 'coz her PC wouldn't support the newer ones. She was also telling sadly to the store guy that she wished that she had a DVD drive so that she could take few of 'em. Not so bad, eh? I was impressed!!


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Very nice to see a thread like this and 2 girls posting their views. Cool!  Well, I did see a girl buying games in National Market (THE place for p-rated games in Bangalore) She bought the old NFS and other games 'coz her PC wouldn't support the newer ones. She was also telling sadly to the store guy that she wished that she had a DVD drive so that she could take few of 'em. Not so bad, eh? I was impressed!!



Hehe.

DVD.

Girsl really need a revolution.

Hehe.

Peace~~~!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> A gal im my class likes bloody games...slashing and stuff...scary she is..*she introduced me to the HOT coffee mod.*.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 15, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> A gal im my class likes bloody games...slashing and stuff...scary she is..she introduced me to the HOT coffee mod..



WTF!! Can I get to meet her online atleast?


----------



## eggman (Apr 15, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> \she introduced me to the HOT coffee mod..



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 16, 2007)

@killerteddy 
Hey will u be my date????

Joking 
Seriously never saw a girl playing computer games.
 Gaming + Girls = Not Possible!!!
But there are exception in every area...


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 16, 2007)

Lol, maybe, if you prouve me you're worthy enough ^_^.
mOST IMPORTANT CONDITION IS, you gotta respect girls first. Though I act kind of boyish sometimes.
But guys nowadays wouldn't problably want to go out with me because I don't wear make-up or go shooping or wear super fancy cloth. But, I still got some confessions.  Make-up will ruin your face even more. You might look pretty now, but your face might be destroy when you are older. Plus, A girl who puts make-up everyday  and, one day, the girl doesn't put make-up, she would look very very , trust me, very very weird. For me, natural beauty is the best.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> @killerteddy
> Hey will u be my date????
> 
> Joking
> ...



Come on. It is not girls dont play game. They do play game but not all game do. Atleast few of them do play. Most of the girls play game which is simple.  They dont like game with  has so much controls and the complexity of the game have been increasing and that is what is stopping girls from playing. 

World of Warcraft is one example where many gals play.


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 16, 2007)

maybe, I do like Frozen Throne, the characters' voices are awesome. 
I prefer building army and I also like doing quests, adventure. Like playing Lego, I like to creat stuff and design the city. The way I play warcraft is different, how to say, not that you can play with me or something.hmm.. Anyway, sometime, face to face combat is fun too, if they can do special attacks and skills and nice art. 

By the way, do you people prefer fighting with Guns better or swords?
I like swords but guns can be really fun too.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

killerteddy said:
			
		

> maybe, I do like Frozen Throne, the characters' voices are awesome.
> I prefer building army and I also like doing quests, adventure. Like playing Lego, I like to creat stuff and design the city. The way I play warcraft is different, how to say, not that you can play with me or something.hmm.. Anyway, sometime, face to face combat is fun too, if they can do special attacks and skills and nice art.
> 
> By the way, do you people prefer fighting with Guns better or swords?
> I like swords but guns can be really fun too.



You can play game like City Life, Sim City. RTS is all about building your army. . Girls loves The Sims. lool. 

I like Guns a lot. Swords are boring. Iam waiting for Assassin Creed. It looks like it has great emphasis on sword fighting. Looking forward for that game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

I love hacking through enemy balls with swords in oblivion


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I love hacking through enemy balls with swords in oblivion


Hmm. Then you are dangerous. 

But dont worry i have a surprise for you. Look below.

/me takes out PSG-1 and aims at Vimals and shoots his head. BullsEye. 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/08/HK-Psg1.jpg

^^ find me if you can 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:HK-Psg1.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2007)

killerteddy said:
			
		

> Lol, maybe, if you prouve me you're worthy enough ^_^.
> mOST IMPORTANT CONDITION IS, you gotta respect girls first. Though I act kind of boyish sometimes.
> But guys nowadays wouldn't problably want to go out with me because I don't wear make-up or go shooping or wear super fancy cloth. But, I still got some confessions.  Make-up will ruin your face even more. You might look pretty now, but your face might be destroy when you are older. Plus, A girl who puts make-up everyday  and, one day, the girl doesn't put make-up, she would look very very , trust me, very very weird. For me, natural beauty is the best.


Exactly the point.Natural beauty is the best.But woah we boys are natural.We dont wear makeup.



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Hmm. Then you are dangerous.
> 
> But dont worry i have a surprise for you. Look below.
> 
> ...


yeh kiski dunalli uthayi hai?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

hmm..PSG-1 Nice gun.Used it in Delta Force.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> hmm..PSG-1 Nice gun.Used it in Delta Force.


Correct. Used for special forces and law enforcement. I dont know if the terrorist got the hands on this fun. It will be very fatal if they do.


----------



## csczero (Apr 16, 2007)

if not fatal then whats the fun lolz


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 16, 2007)

Hehehe, you boys are funny ^-^, it has been quite awhile now, since I talked to boys, since my school is an all girl school. It is pretty scary.
That gun looks awesome. 
LOL I don't expect guys to wear make-up though 0.0. 
I am glad there is people who agreed natural beauty is the best. Sometimes, I just don't understand why girls love to make-up so much. it is just powder and cream. It just like putting on a mask.

Oh I am waiting for the game Heavenly sword to be out, it looks so cool.
My dad and I noticed this game in one of the movie (Heroes). LOL, We, noticed a game which the characters played in the movie.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2007)

My ex-girlfriend used to kick my ass at Soul Calibur II...but I raped her happiness at Tekken!!  Sure girls play games...but not many of them...and is it just me or are girls who are great at video games reeeally sexy??

Edit: fixed typo...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

Killerteddy,isn't it a bit strange that you made your first post in a thread almost dead and buried?It must have been hard for you to find it since no posts had been made in 1 month.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Apr 16, 2007)

Gurls play all kind s of games 

And hi Killerteddy : u pretend 2 b a gurl but sound like a boy So what are you hehehe. In my other forum lots of guys maskerade as gurls lol.


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 16, 2007)

^^ Yup and it get even more suspicious when you try to remind us atleast once in every post that you're a girl. The 'real' girls here never once felt the need to announce their gender.


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol, you are suspecting me? Boys sure are funny ^_^!
I wish I was a boy but God gave me a girl body what to do?
You want a prouve? Although I have no idea how to give you one. Maybe I should disguise myself as a guy to school one day hehehehe.
P.S I felt like annoncing my gendre otherwise you guys are complaining there isn't any girls here. Cuz, some people don't bother to look at nick name but the message it contains. Oh well. I need to write this report about why girls don't play video game. Guess that is how I found this site. ^_-


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 17, 2007)

Haven't u people seen Gamer TV.In one of it's episodes they showed that girls are world champions in gaming.And girls also do like to play games such as Doom3 and F.E.A.R..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2007)

@killerteddy Dont get hurt by the comments.What i dont understand why are you complaining of being a girl?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not convinced at all by 'her' reply



			
				killerteddy said:
			
		

> Hehehe, you boys are funny ^-^, it has been quite awhile now, since I talked to boys,* since my school is an all girl school*.


 Yeah like 26 year old people go to to school


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 17, 2007)

oh that was an mistake, I put 1980 instead of 1990, my bad, sorry sorry=_=.
That is pathedic. Don't believe? I go to this school call Villa ste-Marcelline. It is a freaking nun school and they are really creepy, don't ask me how are they creepy the nuns. =_=, they touch you ewww. It was so funny, to day in class, a girl drink jus and the nun was like is that jus good? And the girl replied" well it is toxic for a certain people".  To reply to Gaurav, been a girl is really annoying, you gotta be careful in everything, and you get a hell every month. All girls do is gossiping and make-up which I have totally no interest in. Plus when they grouped up to bully someone is ouch. no in physical way like beating someone to pulp but verbal. Luckily I wasn't a victim.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

>


kya hua confused ho?


----------



## killerteddy (Apr 17, 2007)

ok report done, thanks for your comments people, good to know info from here. Let's hope I did it well.
I'll be going now. Bye bye!
A present before going. check this game, Heavenly sword, totally my type of game. So awesome can't wait to get my hands on that. First must go and buy that ps3, great.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS-IbTxtjVU
Hasta la vista, amigos, farewell ^_^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

Loool report was done as soon as 'pressure' mounted


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 17, 2007)

lol yeah! Couldn't handle the pressure i guess.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2007)

how come killerteddy's posts are at 0?? And this is a forum KT, not a chat room...you'll be back!


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 17, 2007)

coz she posts in news or gamerz section where no post count increase


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> you'll be back!


she(or he) may already be here,with a different name


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 17, 2007)

^^ Me too think the same thing. Must be a recent member. Older members aren't foolish enough to indulge in such sex changing


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2007)

Although I am curious as to the motivations...WHY would you want to come off as a chick if you are a dude?? Hmm...


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2007)

Hacked account! ^_^_^


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> she(or he) may already be here,with a different name


mujhe toh s18000rpm par shak hai.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 18, 2007)

oyeeeeee .

arre bhai ab mujhe kyun isme kheech rahe ho?

i wont bring this kind of dead thread back,  , now see tooooo much of suspicion 

i seriously dont .

- 
why i didnt reply here was, i knew it was someone pretending (most probably), soo why post & fade my Keyboard's Key letters more?


----------



## gowtham (Apr 18, 2007)

hey as someone rightly said in this thread before, there r exceptions to everyting. yes, i agree that majority of girls hate video games, but still a close friend of mine plays many games. i asked her about this and she told me that she had played GTA, gran turismo 4(on the ps2), max payne and other games, though she didnt like the violent and racing games. she told me that she preferred strategy games that required somethinking !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 18, 2007)

so you say Racing games dont need "thinking"? 

lets talk some simulation racers

man they DEMAND the knowledge you have about AutoMotive Technology 

Slow/high speed gear box - selecting "Gear Ratios" for BEST acceleration & top speed, setting Understeer/Oversteer, tyre selection, suspension setup......................

after you've drained half of your brain energy on setting up & testing, now you've to MAINTAIN *Outside - Inside - Outside* while cornering, make Shortest Track distance, THROUGH OUT THE RACE, otherwise your stage/lap times wont be good enough & everyone else'll overtake you, provided you qualified better than them, or you'll be lapped

P.S. games taken as an example - F1 C, CMR05, RBR.
& dont talk of NFS


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 18, 2007)

are simple yaar,do girls have brains!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2007)

^^What a stupid thing to say


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate those simulation racing games. I got GT4 for my ps2. The graphics were great and i thought the gameplay would be better. But later on i stopped playing it after a couple of days. Because i was spending more time tinkering with my car (with over a zillion settings to adjust, except maybe the car perfume fragrance)and earning licences (without which i couldn't play a single race) than actual racing. Even the races were boring. Unlike street racers where the opponent cars drive recklessly and try their best to stop you, here all the cars are oblivious to your presence and drive around a ruler straight line, each one following the next religiously, and even after 10 laps the opponent cars are in exact same formation as they were at start, i.e. no. 3 will remain no. 3 and no. 6 will remain no. 6. No one will overtake the other and continue to drive around like zombies under a spell. Boring! I'll rather play Carbon.


----------



## vish786 (Apr 18, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i asked some girls in my neighbourhood & in my office about this, & found-- out of more than 50 girls & some kids NO ONE liked/play video games. (PC/PS2/XBoX). they preffered make-up stuffs & some of them dolls.
> 
> My question-- why dont girls even like video games.
> 
> ...



who on earth told u girls not like games... i know girls who r great fan and play a lot of Age of empire game in hostels (with their coms networked)..... and usually they like to play games like pinball, Airxonix... some easy stuff.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2007)

well my sister plays video games. her all time fav is tetris


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 19, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I hate those simulation racing games. I got GT4 for my ps2. The graphics were great and i thought the gameplay would be better. But later on i stopped playing it after a couple of days. Because i was spending more time tinkering with my car (with over a zillion settings to adjust, except maybe the car perfume fragrance)and earning licences (without which i couldn't play a single race) than actual racing. Even the races were boring. Unlike street racers where the opponent cars drive recklessly and try their best to stop you, here all the cars are oblivious to your presence and drive around a ruler straight line, each one following the next religiously, and even after 10 laps the opponent cars are in exact same formation as they were at start, i.e. no. 3 will remain no. 3 and no. 6 will remain no. 6. No one will overtake the other and continue to drive around like zombies under a spell. Boring! I'll rather play Carbon.


 i dunno about GT4, try GTR2 , & Richard Burns Rally only if u like rally & sim. (which u dont).,


----------



## hash!! (Apr 19, 2007)

hehh... they play reality-simulations.... like they hook up with guys, chill around with them for a while, go partying, all expenses paid, then they move on to the fps mode and dump the guy when they get bored.... thats more like the games chicks play... who said girls dont play games! they so totally do... just that they like their gameplay a lotttt more realistic, tho their frag count doesnt really go to killing sprees or rampages.... hehehhh... (tho i might say theres always nicer exceptions)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 19, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> hehh... they play reality-simulations.... like they hook up with guys, chill around with them for a while, go partying, all expenses paid, then they move on to the fps mode and dump the guy when they get bored.... thats more like the games chicks play... who said girls dont play games! they so totally do... just that they like their gameplay a lotttt more realistic, tho their frag count doesnt really go to killing sprees or rampages.... hehehhh... (tho i might say theres always nicer exceptions)



wow!!! nice observation. 

But sometime they kill to. (Indirectly though. )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 19, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> hehh... they play reality-simulations.... like they hook up with guys, chill around with them for a while, go partying, all expenses paid, then they move on to the fps mode and dump the guy when they get bored.... thats more like the games chicks play... who said girls dont play games! they so totally do... just that they like their gameplay a lotttt more realistic, tho their frag count doesnt really go to killing sprees or rampages.... hehehhh... (tho i might say theres always nicer exceptions)


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 4, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> are simple yaar,do girls have brains!!!


Yes They HAVE!!! 




			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> hehh... they play reality-simulations.... like they hook up with guys, chill around with them for a while, go partying, all expenses paid, then they move on to the fps mode and dump the guy when they get bored.... thats more like the games chicks play... who said girls dont play games! they so totally do... just that they like their gameplay a lotttt more realistic, tho their frag count doesnt really go to killing sprees or rampages.... hehehhh... (tho i might say theres always nicer exceptions)



Now thats really Harsh...

Girls do play video-games. But they don't shout standing on a street that I play this or that games (Boyz do that.). First girls are to busy studing and they have household work to do too. 
  My all time fevorite game is Sims.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> Yes They HAVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same old stories.


----------



## Goten (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> Yes They HAVE!!!
> 
> Now thats really Harsh...
> 
> ...



Actually its gud to see a girl reply.

Nehow i am not gonna say that gals are no way near topro gaming n all but really I wanna ask wat is that wich girls do to kill their time(Rather enjoy).

1.Talk about guys.
2.Barbie n all.
3.Household work.
4.Eating golgappas.
5.Polishing their nails n stuff.
6.Dieting.
7.Watching saas bahu soaps.
8.Shopping.

Etc etc.

So can u pls highlight us miss.

Peace~~~!


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 4, 2007)

Goten said:
			
		

> Actually its gud to see a girl reply.
> 
> Nehow i am not gonna say that gals are no way near topro gaming n all but really I wanna ask wat is that wich girls do to kill their time(Rather enjoy).
> 
> ...



lol seems ur conducting some research over gals


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 4, 2007)

Goten said:
			
		

> Actually its gud to see a girl reply.
> 
> Nehow i am not gonna say that gals are no way near topro gaming n all but really I wanna ask wat is that wich girls do to kill their time(Rather enjoy).
> 
> ...



@ Goten
*1.) *  Yes. But tell me that you boyz never talk about girls???
*2.) *  Nope. Little girls do that. But still I've seen lots of boyz who love their Action Figures collection and G.I.Joe collections. Dont you??
*3.) *  Well we have to do that. But still we can manage to find time to play games.
*5.) *  We don't polish our nails daily!!! And now don't you shave? Its neccessary na... So Its necceassary for us to care for our nails and hairs. Its not a pass time.
*4.) * Oops forgot this one. Oh we like this. But I know lots of boyz who like them too. And boys who are crazy about Coke...
*6.) * Naah... Cant comment on that...
*7.) * No Me and most of my friends watch Ten Sports + Discovery and Animal Planet. Sometimes Nat. Geo too.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> @ Goten
> *1.) *  Yes. But tell me that you boyz never talk about girls???
> *2.) *  Nope. Little girls do that. But still I've seen lots of boyz who love their Action Figures collection and G.I.Joe collections. Dont you??
> *3.) *  Well we have to do that. But still we can manage to find time to play games.
> ...


^^^ sounds different stereotype


----------



## &&*Shivangi (May 4, 2007)

Yes, they do play video games XD


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

^^ which do u play?? Except mario and icelander??


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

^^ which do u play?? Except mario and icelander??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Mario and islander kick ass


----------



## crack_head (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> @ Goten
> *1.) *  Yes. But tell me that you boyz never talk about girls???
> *2.) *  Nope. Little girls do that. But still I've seen lots of boyz who love their Action Figures collection and G.I.Joe collections. Dont you??
> *3.) *  Well we have to do that. But still we can manage to find time to play games.
> ...



@Shalu
* 8.) * Didn't you miss out Cartoon Network and Disney?? Lot of my cousins (girls) watch them. And their most beloved game is Solitaire and Free Cell. 
One free Cheat for your girls to win in Free Cell:
Press [Ctrl] + [Shift] + [F10] to display an option to abort or retry the level. Select the abort option then make any move to win the game.


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 4, 2007)

Solitire and FreeCell... 
You must be kidding. I never install them on my PC (although they come free with windows.)

They are games nobody plays here.
I am more into Sims, NFS : Underground 2, Flight Simulator Age of Empires and Command and Conquer.


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> Solitire and FreeCell...
> You must be kidding. I never install them on my PC (although they come free with windows.)
> 
> They are games nobody plays here.
> I am more into Sims, NFS : Underground 2, Flight Simulator Age of Empires and Command and Conquer.



u play nfs underground and command & conquer  i guess ur bit diff from the rest


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 4, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> u play nfs underground and command & conquer  i guess ur bit diff from the rest



Well No!! 
Some of my friends plays them too. So I am not exactly different...
Its just that you never saw or heard girls playing these games but there are a lots of girls playing these games as we speek.

Right now I am playing Metal Gear Solid : 1. Old game but I like its stealth.


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2007)

Ofcourse they do......when we had CounterStrike tournament here, 1 team that was competing was having 2 girls in the team. (Although they were knoked in 1st round)


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> Well No!!
> Some of my friends plays them too. So I am not exactly different...
> Its just that you never saw or heard girls playing these games but there are a lots of girls playing these games as we speek.
> 
> Right now I am playing Metal Gear Solid : 1. Old game but I like its stealth.



lady ur giving me shocks, tat ur playing such games


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 4, 2007)

ladies one question from my side do u like games from Hitman series  ?


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 4, 2007)

Yeah. I told you I am playing MGS. So like stealth game. But stopped playing HitMan after codename 47.
The gameplay in HitMan series is too slow. I cant wait that much....


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> Yeah. I told you I am playing MGS. So like stealth game. But stopped playing HitMan after codename 47.
> The gameplay in HitMan series is too slow. I cant wait that much....



           u r just unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 4, 2007)

@shalu you seem to like the taste of blood (with pun deliberately intended). tell me you ever played Q3 or UT 2004. if yes, how did you like them?


----------



## Third Eye (May 4, 2007)

> But stopped playing HitMan after codename 47.



Hitman Codename 47 was crap



> The gameplay in HitMan series is too slow.


No
Try Hitman 2 Silent Assasin.It is the best game in series


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 5, 2007)

well, loads of girls in my clg play games.
just this week a they had this sudden CS love, asking for CD's and all that.howto play on hamachi, our clans, any vacant slot. 

I have observed that all love NFS, and others which use less involment of brains. hostel girls are other breed though, they are into all types of games.

i think girls generally play to kill time, unlike boys who play to "utilize time" 

girls generally have lots more to do in there time and hence don't like simulations and stuff which require a thesis itself to play them.but, hostel girls are different altogether.


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 5, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Hitman Codename 47 was crap
> 
> 
> No
> Try Hitman 2 Silent Assasin.It is the best game in series



OOps i mixed up there...

I stopped playing Hitman series after Hitman Contracts.
Sometimes AI is too stupid in these games. So I played HM2: SA.

And @blackleopard92 Racing do require brainwork...

I never played Quack, and I dont like the Graphix of UT 2004.

I am planning to buy Just Cause for PC, anyone played it?


----------



## Goten (May 5, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> well, loads of girls in my clg play games.
> just this week a they had this sudden CS love, asking for CD's and all that.howto play on hamachi, our clans, any vacant slot.
> 
> I have observed that all love NFS, and others which use less involment of brains. hostel girls are other breed though, they are into all types of games.
> ...



Which college are you in man?

Yeah as  mentioned earlier gals do play but they aren't freak gamers.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

First buy original CD's of the games, we can always discuss this.


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 5, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy Just Cause for PC, anyone played it?


left it after first level..

and i study in NSIT, delhi


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 5, 2007)

**@ Drizzling Blur 

Whats that mean?
If you are talking about me, I always buy originals (well most of the time , not always.)


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2007)

@leopard dude

hmmm, racing = less brain involvement???

man dont tell me you havent played any Simulation racers before.

they need MORE brainwork than any other game/genre.

just try playing F1C at full , no just 95% (out of 120%) difficulty will do.

you'll need some HARD practice to come in top 6 , it needs a LOT of practice & you cant afford to make a mistake, cos if you do...you know.... while in race, every corner , chicane, traffic will make your brain work so hard to KEEP the car in (race) line, you'll be exhausted by the end of  a hour long race.

dont even get me started on Colin McRae (CMR) & Richard Burns Rally (RBR). 

play CMR05 championship (in "Advanced" mode), after one round (i.e. 6 stages), i feel a bit exhausted., if i get a sneeze, i try soooooooo darn hard to avoid it, coz if i close my eyes for even a second, thats it, my car either gets some SERIOUS damage (like losing a tyre, bumper...) or i go out of line & lose 5+ seconds, which is really difficult to make-up.

RBR will need a hardcore WRC & Simulation fan to begin with, & the cars behave just the way the real counterpart do, so... you cant just go & take a turn at 150kmph (like in NFS), if you do, your car will roll-over & completely dis-integrate ... i hope you got the point.

& talking about arcades such as NFS MW, well you DO have to think a lot on how to evade cops. but not much of brainwork needed here


----------



## Goten (May 5, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> left it after first level..
> 
> and i study in NSIT, delhi



Bro so ur Nshit people.

Hehehe.

I guess u get now where I am from.

Hehehe.

Happy gaming bro n yeah reply kartey rahiyo.

Peace~~~!



			
				Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> **@ Drizzling Blur
> 
> Whats that mean?
> If you are talking about me, I always buy originals (well most of the time , not always.)



Hehe.

Originals. Neva heard sound of that. Damn they r costly. Where r u from. Download if u have bandwidth n yeah why to waste money when u can inveest in other things. I suppose most of the time means 8 out of 10. Actually it should be XERO 2 TEN. 

Enjoy life, Game a lot

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 5, 2007)

5-10 pirated game DVDs = 1 original DVD. now this 10th page discussion has again got me thinking IF the girls have brains? ...don't bring in the question of ethics here.


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @leopard dude
> & talking about arcades such as NFS MW, well you DO have to think a lot on how to evade cops. but not much of brainwork needed here


lol guys, i was reffering to NFS series only.
and as i said, sim games require a thesis to play them.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 5, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy Just Cause for PC, anyone played it?



Just Cause is a good game. It is also sandbox games a clone of GTA. I suggest you to get it.

They is going to be Just Cause 2 next year.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> **@ Drizzling Blur
> 
> Whats that mean?
> If you are talking about me, I always buy originals (well most of the time , not always.)



No, i did not _post_ the post towards any particular member, probably i would have appreciated this thread better if it were, how many Original Game Cd's do u own and what next would u buy ? types.

Well, coming to the life of the thread here, there are definitely women/girl gamers all around us, just that they're not visible, Im sure most of them are with male id's and male characters, cos i've seen it back when i was playing Online Role Playing Games, i was suprised to know that few of the people whom i added on messenger's were women and i had so much of respect for them cos they're equal with the men gamers and are inclined to games as much as we are. Definitely the scene shall pick up, everything needs time !


----------



## hash!! (May 6, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> No, i did not _post_ the post towards any particular member, probably i would have appreciated this thread better if it were, how many Original Game Cd's do u own and what next would u buy ? types.
> 
> Well, coming to the life of the thread here, there are definitely women/girl gamers all around us, just that they're not visible, Im sure most of them are with male id's and male characters, cos i've seen it back when i was playing Online Role Playing Games, i was suprised to know that few of the people whom i added on messenger's were women and i had so much of respect for them cos they're equal with the men gamers and are inclined to games as much as we are. Definitely the scene shall pick up, everything needs time !


 
why'd chicks do that? i mean create a pseudo id posing as a guy?? if they think they'd get 'discriminated' upon if they play as chicks, they're dumb...
its not really lame to be gaming these days, its kinda cool... everyone's hooked like never before... lolz... if they do that, they're totally lame...
and then, theres like so many all-girl gaming clans, saw a bunch of em on tv, and they really kicked a$$... obviously, the percentage of gaming chicks is low, prolly 15-20 outta every 100, or even lesser than that, and i dont quite expect any major change in that... they're always gonna call gaming, a "guy thing" to do....


----------



## Mayur (May 31, 2007)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Well, girls do like video games but they are very few in numbers. And in India it is even worse bec'se of the social structure we have.


social structure allright yeha I agree with you.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmm i think they're more interested in saas bahu soaps.


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 15, 2007)

crack_head said:
			
		

> Didn't you miss out Cartoon Network and Disney?? Lot of my cousins (girls) watch them. And their most beloved game is Solitaire and Free Cell.



I think it is more of a personal taste than a 'girl' thing. I am as guy as can be and yet my favourite channel, apart from BBC World is Cartoon Network.

And apart from MS Flight Simulator 2004, I don't play games because I don't have time and am not that interested.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2007)

My sister plays games like mario and dave and sky and BioMenace  then some butterfly games...some flash games.

basically any entertaining small games and arcade for timepass when she is really bored that too in summer vacations.....

she hates any game that is complicated and has many keys....

ne thing more than 6 buttons and she wont play them.....they must also not hv big stories


----------



## Voldy (Jun 26, 2007)

My younger sis. also liked playing games she 's a fan of harry potter she loved to play everygame related to HP and she also like NFS series when i used to play it every time.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 26, 2007)

My lil sis (who is 12 yrs old) harassed me into burning a copy of NFS-Carbon for her so she can play it on my PS2...and she's been at it for 4 hours everyday after school...and she's using Muscle Cars (Dodge Charger R/T at the moment)...go figure.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Aah, biggest myth ever. Girls do play games. 

Just questioning a point that someone made earlier...how does playing video games make a girl "equal" with a guy?  Or even, how does that state that their IQs are lower? I feel, they're just built differently. In areas where guys are totally clueless, girls rule...and vice versa. This is a general statement, though. Everyone is capable of everything, just to different extents.


----------



## mustang (Jul 27, 2007)

because they  are only interested in play with boy hearts.

because they  are only interested in play with boy hearts.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 27, 2007)

Do girls play multiplayer online game if yes , please give me some *free* online Games , that girls play


----------



## ilugd (Jul 28, 2007)

whatever makes you think that they might be different from the ones you plaY?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2007)

I know a few girls who play Sims or Ultima Online. They don't usually play violentic games but recreational ones.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL. Chances are that most girls will have male sprites in mmorpgs for serious gameplay (female ones attract too much "unwanted attention" Either that or your called a cross dresser too often to laugh it off >.> (My friends and I did that- and I know a few people that do. So, yeah.)


----------



## cynosure (Aug 2, 2007)

My sis tried her hand on serious sam, two days later she gave up .


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 5, 2007)

girls dont play video games because they are busy enough playing "mind" games....
Enough Said!


----------



## nikhilrao (Aug 5, 2007)

Sure lotsa gurls play vdo games and other ganes too. Wat a question


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

today i saw a young girl playing video gaming in big bazaar


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

^Abey big bazaar mein muft ke game hote hain, hum to yahan dhanki gaming ki baat kar rahe hain.


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 6, 2007)

My sister has completed indigo prophecy. She loves playing black and white 2. She has played strategy games like age of empires and command and conquer(red alert). She has also tried her hand at silent hill 4.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 6, 2007)

My friend Cho plays game. I gave her Harry Potter 5 and Colin Mcrae Rally 2004 and Trackmania Sunrise. She said she loved those games.
  (and when I last checked, 3 hours ago, she was playing Sunrise.)


----------



## jigu (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Friends,

Very Good Topic.

Girls You Found Playing In Shopping Mall & Multiplex Are Really Playing????

They Just Lose Money Of Boyfriends.

Now Come To Point,

Tell How Many Girls Around U R Playing Chess????

Majority Answer 'no & Everyone Knows Why.

All Action, Racing Games Etc. Require Skills U No.
.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2007)

KontraBand's LAN Party series 
*www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=2901&rtn=main-topten&nl=2

May be slightly NSFW/H but makes you play CS a hell lot more


----------



## Ambar (Aug 6, 2007)

my sis also plays games........on the PS2 and my PSP(darn it!!)


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 6, 2007)

I havent been following this thread as the TITLE is way too stupid.
  But now that the thread has run so long it makes one wonder about the futility of this exercise.
  Heck! Most girls do play video games and thats the fact!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> I havent been following this thread as the TITLE is way too stupid.
> But now that the thread has run so long it makes one wonder about the futility of this exercise.
> Heck! Most girls do play video games and thats the fact!


 really?
thanks for clearing my  doubt 

----
i asked this, as i dont see much of gamers. 
i see all kinds of Noobs playing in game parlours, but never saw a girl. 

& i'm not talking Global here.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2007)

just visit everground.com thats an all female CS LAN party


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2007)

T159 - By any chance, is your subtitle 'S.T.A.L.K.E.R' NOT based on the game?


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> T159 - By any chance, is your subtitle 'S.T.A.L.K.E.R' NOT based on the game?


yeah thats from the game S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadow of Chernobyl.
i luv the realistic and open ended approach of this game.
was moved by the horrific conditions and alterations made by nuclear holocaust.

and wats that 11:37, seems like a precious moment.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 8, 2007)

jigu said:
			
		

> Hey Friends,
> 
> Very Good Topic.
> 
> ...



Freakin chauvanist. Think before generalizing like that. Same goes for everyone else. 

Right, so.. I'm getting sick of the futility of this thread, so I'm out


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

^ You a girl?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ maybe


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 9, 2007)

I also think that.
Anyway, my sister loves playing games.
but she doesn't play action/strategy games cos they require skills & she doesn't have it.
she likes to play small arcade games, like the ones u get on gamehouse, reflexive, bigfish, etc..


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 9, 2007)

...most obviously, I am. Anyway, there goes everyone with the generalization again. I could say that all guys are mindless trolls, but do I? Well, I do o.o Never mind


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 25, 2008)

Well, I once gave my sister to play Counter Strike.
The first thing she does is shoot her own team mate in the leg.


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

jigu said:


> Hey Friends,
> Very Good Topic.
> Girls You Found Playing In Shopping Mall & Multiplex Are Really Playing????
> They Just Lose Money Of Boyfriends.
> ...



Here's 1 Male Chauvinist for you!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 25, 2008)

Look, I don't have anything against girls or them playing games.
And I ain't a male chauvinist.
I just posted what I've personally experienced with a sister in household.


----------

